# Google Chrome not opening on home page



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I apologise if I am in the wrong thread - I have a query about Google Chrome v19.0.1084.52m

It is set to open at News.com.au | News Online from Australia and the World | NewsComAu but is opening on previously loaded pages.

In "appearance" I have "show home button" and "alwys show the bookmarks bar" checked.

It used to always open at my home page - what would have changed?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

clear the browser cache How to Clear Google Chrome Cache | eHow.com


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Uhmmmm I do that quite regularly - clear the cache. Also I do not have preferences on the right hand side under the wrench (I used to). I only have settings.

Clear browsing data is not there any more (I've been using other methods to "clear")


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I found "Clear browsing" further down under advanced settings. In a different place to where it used to be.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

joodyanne said:


> I found "Clear browsing" further down under advanced settings. In a different place to where it used to be.


did it work? If not and since it is loading to previous loaded pages prior to closing browser then your setting need to be change. go into your chrome settings and make sure "go to specific page or pages" is selected.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

No it didnt work - the previous loaded pages are all empty - that is to be expected, but it should open up in my newspaper page.


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

Is that website set as your home page?


----------



## SkyStormKuja (Apr 6, 2012)

Despite being obvious, is the setting set correctly in the Settings page?
It should be on Open a specific page or set of pages


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

JackBauer_24 said:


> Is that website set as your home page?


yes



> Despite being obvious, is the setting set correctly in the Settings page?
> It should be on Open a specific page or set of pages


It is

Attachment sent


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

my only other suggestion would be to disable all addons and toolbars to see if one of them is causing the problem. If it solves the problem, turn them back on one at a time to identify the one causing the problem.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> my only other suggestion would be to disable all addons and toolbars to see if one of them is causing the problem. If it solves the problem, turn them back on one at a time to identify the one causing the problem


.

I'm not really sure how to do that - but I can tell you I have no extensions installed.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, set google.com as your home page and test. If it works then go back and change to your preferred home page.

To access plugins in Chrome go to the address bar and type:- aboutlugins (press enter)


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> Hi, set google.com as your home page and test. If it works then go back and change to your preferred home page.
> 
> To access plugins in Chrome go to the address bar and type:- aboutlugins (press enter)


__________________
I set Google as home page, rebooted - nothing changed.

I accessed plugins and nothing was checked - neither disallowed or always allowed. There was a critical Java update which I attended to.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if you check and dont have any extensions then consider uninstalling then reinstalling chrome.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> if you check and dont have any extensions then consider uninstalling then reinstalling chrome.
> __________________


Uninstalled, reinstalled, same problem, no home page coming up when I open it -


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I thought I had fixed it for a moment. I went into settings to "open a specific page or set of pages" - set pages. I put in the newspaper home page I wanted (now Victoria (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)) It opened up beautifully (from task bar) - but when I went to open another Google chrome page, from the start button, it reverted back to what it was before - so its intermittent, or rather likes being opened from task bar, but not start button. (I checked the start button Google, and yes, it was created 17 minutes ago, so it is the latest one)

It doesn't like me having 2 google pages open at once, which is unusual, as I have done that lots of times before.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi,I suspect some third party at work here, do you have any anti- malware programs that lock the start page?


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

> Hi,I suspect some third party at work here, do you have any anti- malware programs that lock the start page?
> Today 10:18 AM


I've just run Malwarebytes Anti-Malware - and it found nothing. I opened up SUPERAntiSpyware, and the attached message came up - but it was MEEEE who changed the home page, so I have allowed it.

SUPERAntiSpyware found

Adware.Tracking Cookie 58
Trojan.Dropper/SVCHost-Fake 1

Funnily enough the Trojan one was C:\PROGRAM FILES (X86)MALWAREBYTES'ANTI-MALWARE\CHAMELEON\SVCHHOST.EXE

I have quarantined/removed above, rebooted. I opened up one google browser, and the news came on as my home page, I opened a second google browser, and same as before. Odd that. I suppose its better than no news at all.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try booting to safemode with network and see if it works. this will help determine if some third party utility is causing the problems. 

also you may want to have the security experts look at your logs to make sure everything is okay. 

NEW INSTRUCTIONS - Read This Before Posting For Malware Removal Help - Tech Support Forum


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I received your latest instructions when I was on my laptop - I decided to try and open up the home page (twice) and the same thing happened. I guess I can live with that. The first google page will open at my news setting and if I try to open up another google browser, it will just show the pages I have recently used.

We found the trojan, so do you think it would be ok just to carry on as normal?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You are still infected please follow the link SoBeit suggested in Post #19


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

I went into safemode (networking) and opened up google chrome twice - the first had my news site on - the second just opened up blank as usual - with the option to click on previous sites I had used.

As this also happened on my laptop tonight (trying to open two google chrome sites) - I am happy to leave it at that. I thought I had got rid of the Trojan earlier. So what will I do now?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

It can't hurt to get a clean bill of health from the Security section of the forum. Just click on the link in my signature for *Virus/Malware Help*, follow those instructions and post in that forum. If they say your clean, then you are all good. It's better to put your mind at ease instead of wondering.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, this latest version of chrome does this you need to use the home button, when you have two or more instances running.


----------



## joodyanne (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks Jenae - so does that mean I dont have to check for more viruses as suggested in Msg 23?


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, up to you, it would remove any doubt so I believe it is good advice.


----------

